# Does OS X have an internal dictionary?



## ian27 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm creating PHP sessions on my local server and have a script that resets any passwords created in the MySQL database by selecting a random word from the dictionary. The script I have gives the path /usr/dict/words but I don't have such a file. Does anybody know where the dictionary might be located? So far I have been unable to find it. 

Thanks. 

Ian


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 1, 2004)

/usr/share/dict/words


----------



## ian27 (Aug 1, 2004)

Excellent mate, thanks! 

You've no idea how long I've spent trying to find this. I even downloaded something called fink which allow me to install ispell or something but I got completely lost. I think Unix is a bit above me.

Anyway, the PHP sessions are all working now -  thanks again.

Ian


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 1, 2004)

So you'll hate that I found this in 30 seconds.

 When in doubt the unix command "apropos" is great!

 At the terminal I typed "arprpos dictionary" and got the results "Dict" and "look". I did a man on each, and look had a reference to the file I pointed you at.


----------



## fuzz (Aug 1, 2004)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> So you'll hate that I found this in 30 seconds.
> 
> When in doubt the unix command "apropos" is great!
> 
> At the terminal I typed "arprpos dictionary" and got the results "Dict" and "look". I did a man on each, and look had a reference to the file I pointed you at.




This is kinda interesting and might help me with related question ... I'd like to see if I can customize the Chinese dictionary on OS X.  I typed:

apropos chinese dictionary

and it gave me:

Encode::CN(3pm)          - China-based Chinese Encodings
Encode::TW(3pm)          - Taiwan-based Chinese Encodings
Search:ict(3pm), look(3pm) - search for key in dictionary file

any idea what this means?  What do I do now to find the equivalent of that /usr/dict/words file?

Thanks!


----------



## fuzz (Aug 1, 2004)

fuzz said:
			
		

> This is kinda interesting and might help me with related question ... I'd like to see if I can customize the Chinese dictionary on OS X.  I typed:
> 
> apropos chinese dictionary
> 
> ...



I found something at ...

/usr/share/locale


I think this is over my head now


----------

